# Marion-Bermuda crew position wanted



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

What advice, direction, guidance can you offer that might help me find a skipper in need of crew for the upcoming Marion-Bermuda June 2011 race?

I'd like to find some type of webpage, bulletin, etc where I might post my resume so that skippper and crew (me) could hook up.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

Marion-Bermuda Race website: Marion-Bermuda Cruising Yacht Race

Their forums, probably best place to find a boat to crew on: Marion-Bermuda Race - Race to Bermuda!


----------



## malyea (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! I also found the following link to the race webpage to post your 'Crew Position Wanted' note -

https://event-manager.compete-at.com/Manager/event/forum.do?eid=2953


----------

